# Kombaton and Ernesto Presas on Mind, Body and Kick *** Moves!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

I had not seen this episode before so I am sure some other people might have missed it as well.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/xf7h1_mind-body-kombatan-palit-pali


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Found this clip featuring Ernesto Presas GM of Kombaton.

Enjoy!

-Palusuthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKqRwB0SIb4
Mod Note:

Threads merged to older thread created by Brian R. VanCise.

-Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Harold I have seen that one before and it is a great one!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 3, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Harold I have seen that one before and it is a great one!


Agreed.


----------

